# So bored. Need friends. Need horsey friends. D:



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

i am so bored. i ride alone. i need horsey friends. i just moved. i live in joshua. just south of fort worth. somebody needs to ride with me. i know of trails. just need someone to ride with. i dont have a trailer either. so this sucks... we could go to Benbrook, granbury, whitney, trinity, lbj grasslands, or anywhere else i didnt mention. i am super bored. i ride english but you can ride english, western, bareback...i dont care. i just need friends...lol. anyone?


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

oh and i live in texas


----------



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

Sorry, I live inarkansas, try some rodeos or shows to meet others!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

all i really do is a lot of trails and jump for fun. :/ we are not quite ready for shows.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I know the feeling, I have a high paying job that has me work two weeks straight then off two weeks straight. Seems my two weeks off everyone else is working during the week or too broke to go on weekend trips. So I pretty much ride alone.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

yeah it isnt really fun or safe to ride alone, but i still like to ride. I am tired of riding in the same place too. I dont even have a freaking arena! lol


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i am in the same boat... ride alone...i am on the hunt for horse friends through a forum fot my state... you could try looking for that. lol good luck


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Do you have a nearby tack shop? Post a note there & at the place where you buy your feed. If you see anyone else out riding, stop & talk to them-that's how I met my riding partner of the past 12 years. If you can go to a show (sans horse) talk to the exhibitors & see if anyone wants a trail partner. Be open as to age & gender, but do be careful, be friendly & try not to be negative about anything.Good luck.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I can understand! When I first got my horse I didn't have anyone to ride with! It took awhile to cultivate some riding buddies. I wish I could ride more and hopefully will get brave enough to ride alone!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When I ride, I'm never alone because my horse is with me. I've never felt the need to ride with another person altho I have and it's been pleasant but I prefer to focus my attention on my horse.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

thank you i will have to try those things! i have had accidents so i am a little afraid to ride alone


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I guess I'm a pretty lucky man. I ride with my best friend every weekend.

She's my wife of 27 years......

If you ever make it to Tennessee, we'd be happy to ride with you.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

aw thats so sweet! I am happy for you. I have been to Memphis and Germantown. My dad grew up in Memphis.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> I guess I'm a pretty lucky man. I ride with my best friend every weekend.
> 
> She's my wife of 27 years......
> 
> If you ever make it to Tennessee, we'd be happy to ride with you.


 
I am a lucky woman, ride with my husband of 32 yrs. OP, let us know if you find anyone, would to know if you found a riding partner.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Man I hear ya. Around here in AR there is a local ladies riding group, TWH's though and I don't want my QH? going at those paces to keep up. I live 45 miles from town, nearest neighbor is 80 years old and 7 miles away, can't ride anymore, and our trailer is a gooseneck and we just sold the truck. My husband won't let me ride alone anymore, I've been riding endurance and trails alone since I was 11! So I'm stuck. Ask your vet, I learned about the TWH group from his assistant, maybe yours will know of some in your area. I trail ride with my hub when I can but now DLS is ruining everything. So yard training and pasture for me... GOOD LUCK!


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

no havent found one yet  i am going to keep looking though


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Do you keep your horse at home? or board? Are there any barns around your area with boarders? maybe you could swing by a few, post some notes or just chat with the barn folk. I bet there are loads of people in your shoes who just don't know where to look for a riding buddy. I moved barns to find riding buddies, and then me and one of my riding friends moved to a new barn together right next to a park with loads of trails, there we have met yet more people who want us to ride with them. 

I think it's mostly just about going and looking anywhere you can think of. 

Good luck!


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I live outside of Wichita Falls, just about 150 west of you. Grasslands would be about mid way, I'd love to meet up with people to ride there, and have had several opportunities lately.... But I can't get my stubborn dadgum horse in the horse trailer!!!! Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More that's a FB page for N. Texas rides, people post on there fairly often, want a partner to ride, and there are several in DFW area! Maybe you can find someone there.... And, I'll hollar if I can ever get her into the trailer....and out... then in.... you know what I mean.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

nuisance said:


> I live outside of Wichita Falls, just about 150 west of you. Grasslands would be about mid way, I'd love to meet up with people to ride there, and have had several opportunities lately.... But I can't get my stubborn dadgum horse in the horse trailer!!!! Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More that's a FB page for N. Texas rides, people post on there fairly often, want a partner to ride, and there are several in DFW area! Maybe you can find someone there.... And, I'll hollar if I can ever get her into the trailer....and out... then in.... you know what I mean.


lol my parents go to lbj but ive never been there. i would love to ride there. I will have to use my friend's trailer. She works a lot. she is the only horse person around here and is gone most of the time. i dont have a face book.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

phoenix said:


> Do you keep your horse at home? or board? Are there any barns around your area with boarders? maybe you could swing by a few, post some notes or just chat with the barn folk. I bet there are loads of people in your shoes who just don't know where to look for a riding buddy. I moved barns to find riding buddies, and then me and one of my riding friends moved to a new barn together right next to a park with loads of trails, there we have met yet more people who want us to ride with them.
> 
> I think it's mostly just about going and looking anywhere you can think of.
> 
> Good luck!


i board at a guy's house down the road. not a barn or anything. he doesnt ride a lot because he works like 60 hours a week and he is old. Not a lot of barns around here. the ones i know of are Bryn Melyn, Candlelight Farms, and some place in Godley. I just gotta keep looking maybe i will post ads.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

If your willing to travel a little i live about 3 hours from Ft. Worth. You could borrow a horse even. Ive got 2 broke mares.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

TexasBlaze said:


> If your willing to travel a little i live about 3 hours from Ft. Worth. You could borrow a horse even. Ive got 2 broke mares.


where do you live? i live about 45 mins south of fort worth. if you are south of fort worth, you may be closer to me lol.


----------



## redlover01 (Oct 31, 2011)

im in the same situation ..... im starting to make riding buddies but it has taken a long time ...have faith ...you will find someone


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I so forgot about this ..... join a local riding club. The kind that holds gymkhanas, shows, etc. If they are anything like the ones around here, they don't care if you ride an emu, as long as you volunteer at their events. You will meet horse folks there & lots like to go riding. And who knows, you could organize trailrides etc.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

waresbear said:


> I so forgot about this ..... join a local riding club. The kind that holds gymkhanas, shows, etc. If they are anything like the ones around here, they don't care if you ride an emu, as long as you volunteer at their events. You will meet horse folks there & lots like to go riding. And who knows, you could organize trailrides etc.


that is a good idea. most of them require yearly or monthly fees. I dont know how much though, I will have to look into it. Most clubs around here are western and i ride english. Anything english is pretty expensive around here. it really stinks. But i love trails.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

hisangelonly, where did you move from? 
I keep my horses in Rendon/Burleson area, not far from you. I have horsey friends and will keep you in mind next time we go to the grasslands or Lake Whitney. We had planned to go out to the grasslands last weekend but it got rainy and cold. Lately I have been making good use of our covered arena


----------



## MySissyGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

I live by Denton. It is hard to find someone to ride with. I have a trailer, but my truck blew up


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

outnabout said:


> hisangelonly, where did you move from?
> I keep my horses in Rendon/Burleson area, not far from you. I have horsey friends and will keep you in mind next time we go to the grasslands or Lake Whitney. We had planned to go out to the grasslands last weekend but it got rainy and cold. Lately I have been making good use of our covered arena


Awesome I love riding at Whitney . Have you ever been to Holiday Park in Benbrook? It is pretty there too. I would love to have a covered arena  email me at [email protected] next time yall go somewhere.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

MySissyGirl said:


> I live by Denton. It is hard to find someone to ride with. I have a trailer, but my truck blew up


I am about an hour and a half from Denton without traffic. Not too bad. thats not good about your truck! are you getting another one or just getting that one fixed?


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

outnabout said:


> hisangelonly, where did you move from?
> I keep my horses in Rendon/Burleson area, not far from you. I have horsey friends and will keep you in mind next time we go to the grasslands or Lake Whitney. We had planned to go out to the grasslands last weekend but it got rainy and cold. Lately I have been making good use of our covered arena


oh and i moved to joshua from rio vista :shock: i lived in burleson before rio vista, though. I used to live in Mountain Valley. On the edge of burleson and joshua.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Hope you find some buddies soon. I do have riding buddies but sometimes they can't go when I can go. It takes time to cultivate people that you WANT to ride with too! 

My hubby rides with me but mostly when we are riding with a group. We don't often go just us two. He just had surgery on his eyes so he can't ride for awhile but hopefully will be able to in 2 weeks.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

QOS said:


> Hope you find some buddies soon. I do have riding buddies but sometimes they can't go when I can go. It takes time to cultivate people that you WANT to ride with too!
> 
> My hubby rides with me but mostly when we are riding with a group. We don't often go just us two. He just had surgery on his eyes so he can't ride for awhile but hopefully will be able to in 2 weeks.


i get along with most people, so its not too difficult . I talk to everyone. wow did he have lasik? My mom did and it is awesome.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

hisangelonly said:


> Awesome I love riding at Whitney . Have you ever been to Holiday Park in Benbrook? It is pretty there too. I would love to have a covered arena  email me at [email protected] next time yall go somewhere.


Yes, have been to Holiday Park in Benbrook many times. Grew up close to there. Will let you know when we go out somewhere again!


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

outnabout said:


> Yes, have been to Holiday Park in Benbrook many times. Grew up close to there. Will let you know when we go out somewhere again!


that place is fun to ride through. Okay awesome.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

No, he had cataract surgery. He had one eye done a month ago and then one done last Thursday. He had some kind of fast growing "aggressive" as they labeled it, cataracts and all of a sudden pretty much, he couldn't see the golf ball! OMG for a golfer that is just the pits. 

I had PKR done on my eyes (similar to lasik) about 5 years ago - nice to be able to see without contacts!!!

As for the developing of friends - I didn't really know any "horsey trail riding" people when I got back into horses. I would go up and ride with the lady I bought my horse from. I moved to the barn I am at now and they mostly showed or did dressage. About 6 months later they went on a trail ride with some people they knew and the next month I went. Found a cousin who is now my riding buddy (never know where a cousin will pop up! I don't know who was more surprised...me or her!) and a bunch of friends in a trail riding club. We ride together all the time now. From the time I bought the horse til then was 9 months so it took awhile. 

See if there is a Cowboy Church in your area (the group I ride with is lead by the pastor of that but the group itself is not with the CCC) and they generally are going on trail rides, putting on play days and anyone can join in. 

Happy Trails hopefully in the near future!!

Ok, I just looked up Cowboy Churches and there is some near you
cowboy church near Burleson, TX 
Bar Cross Ranch *Cowboy Church*  


12001 E. FM 917, Alvarado, TX (817) 783-2227 ‎ · barcross.org 
At a glance: feed the children · women's ministr

Shepherds Valley *Cowboy Church*  

3437 County Road 807, Cleburne, TX (817) 790-8898 ‎ · shepherdsvalley.com 


Grace Country *Cowboy Church* 
3200 Ramona Drive, Fort Worth, TX (817) 244-6032 ‎ · gracecountrycowboychurch.com 

*Cowboy Church* of Ellis County  

2374 W Highway 287 Byp, Waxahachie, TX (972) 935-9801 ‎ · cowboychurchofelliscounty.org 

Lakeside *Cowboy Church* 
6901 CR 305, Grandview, TX (817) 558-1641 ‎ · lakesidecowboychurch.com 

Ranchhouse *Cowboy Church* 
7205 FM 66, Maypearl, TX (972) 435-2650 ‎ 

Lone Star *Cowboy Church* of Ellis County 
1011 East Ovilla Road, Red Oak, TX (972) 576-0900 ‎ 

*Cowboy Church* 
PO Box 24737, Fort Worth, TX (972) 935-9801 ‎ 


Silverado *Cowboy Church*  

4000 West Interstate 20, Weatherford, TX (817) 596-5880 ‎ · silveradocowboychurch.org 
1 review 

Open Range *Cowboy Church* 
582 FM 1713, Whitney, TX (254) 694-7543 ‎ · openrangecowboychurch.com 


Check it their websites. They will often list their events and you don't have to be a member to attend.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

QOS said:


> No, he had cataract surgery. He had one eye done a month ago and then one done last Thursday. He had some kind of fast growing "aggressive" as they labeled it, cataracts and all of a sudden pretty much, he couldn't see the golf ball! OMG for a golfer that is just the pits.
> 
> I had PKR done on my eyes (similar to lasik) about 5 years ago - nice to be able to see without contacts!!!
> 
> ...


wow he mustve been miserable! I am glad he will get better.  Yeah my mom was pretty satisfied with the lazer surgery too. I have bumped into cousins a couple of times, too. its a small world haha. I used to go to Open Range in Whitney and then we moved. So the closest one to me now is Bar Cross. I didnt know Burleson had a cowboy church. I will have to check into it and maybe i will go this sunday! Thanks lots!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Your welcome. I am not a member of that church but I have on occasion gone to Kenny's church (he is the guy who heads up our trail rides) and am good friends with him. I bought Biscuit from him! Hubby and I have on occasion gone to the CCC in Orange about 30 miles from here and it was nice but I am a member of another denomination. 

There were all very nice people and at the Orange church I did know some of the members - had rode with them before! Let me know how it goes!!


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

QOS said:


> Your welcome. I am not a member of that church but I have on occasion gone to Kenny's church (he is the guy who heads up our trail rides) and am good friends with him. I bought Biscuit from him! Hubby and I have on occasion gone to the CCC in Orange about 30 miles from here and it was nice but I am a member of another denomination.
> 
> There were all very nice people and at the Orange church I did know some of the members - had rode with them before! Let me know how it goes!!


i sure will  thanks very much


----------



## MySissyGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

hisangelonly said:


> I am about an hour and a half from Denton without traffic. Not too bad. thats not good about your truck! are you getting another one or just getting that one fixed?


 Just gonna fix the old one  I have to wait awhile, but will be much better than another payment


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

yeah i bet  i need a new transmission in my Ranger


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

hisangelonly said:


> Most clubs around here are western and i ride english.


Don't make those sweeping generalizations.

You live in Texas. Most casual and/or trail riders are going to ride Western. That does not necessarily mean that they care what kind of tack you put on your horse or how you dress to ride.

If a riding club is specifically geared towards western competitive events, no you won't fit in and you probably won't want to belong since that is not what you want to do anyway.

However, if the club's focus is trail riding, I seriously doubt they will care or object about you riding in english tack, wearing tall boots, or a helmet.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

mildot said:


> However, if the club's focus is trail riding, I seriously doubt they will care or object about you riding in english tack, wearing tall boots, or a helmet.


I live in Texas, and I agree! Many people I know ride both English and western, but because I ride western, that is what I see everyday. Every once in a while, somebody gets out their English saddle.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I wish there were people around where I live 
so I can go riding too


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

mildot said:


> Don't make those sweeping generalizations.
> 
> You live in Texas. Most casual and/or trail riders are going to ride Western. That does not necessarily mean that they care what kind of tack you put on your horse or how you dress to ride.
> 
> ...


they were talking about shows and most clubs in my area only do playdays and western showing. I am trying out a new cowboy church tomorrow that has a riding club, so I will see how that goes. Most people do ride western around here. I wasnt saying it is a bad thing. I have been on ACTHA rides around here (a couple of years ago) and I maybe saw 2 other people riding english. :/ Even my parents and brother ride western. Again, not saying western is bad, i just like english better, my preference. There are clubs I have seen that trail ride, like the Forest Hill Riders. but they also do a lot of playdays too lol so i dont how many trail rides they do.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

outnabout said:


> I live in Texas, and I agree! Many people I know ride both English and western, but because I ride western, that is what I see everyday. Every once in a while, somebody gets out their English saddle.


Where do you ride? I dont know anyone around here who rides english (personally). I know of clubs but they dont do trail rides.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Shepherds Valley Cowboy Church is pretty awesome. i went and i loved it.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

This is from "Texas Trail Riding"
page on facebook. You said earlier, you didn't have face book. Maybe you can find something close*.* I
I've noticed alot are Southern TX, but some are DFW area. 

*2012 Trail Rides*


By Marcy Laborde Nelson, Michelle Missy B and 2 others in Texas Trail Riding - New Page · Edit Doc

These are trail rides that are created by all different riding groups. Feel free to join any ride. If it is posted here, it is open to the all. Also, post any other rides that you may hear about. Please put them in the order of their date. Thanks

Use the following web browsers to edit with: *Firefox. Chrome, Opera or Safari.*


Format:
Ride Name (bold)
Dates (open the event and copy the dates and paste)
Link to the event (open the event and copy the link in the browser bar and paste)

*Rides Created by Our Members*
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_121592847919910&view=events

*Rides by ACTHA (American Competitive Trail Horse Association)*
http://www.actha.us/index.php?option=com_association&view=guest&area=rides_events&task=find_ride&state=TX&sortby=date&max_show=100

*Rides by Zydeco Events *
http://zydecoevents.com/trailriders.html

*Rides by TETRA *
http://tetra.memberlodge.org/Default.aspx?pageId=201910

*Rides posted on Trailriders Journal*
http://www.trailridersjournalonline.com/Calendar/Calendar%20of%20Trailrides.htm
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DO NOT REMOVE ANY INFO ABOVE THIS LINE
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Girls' Weekend at Ebenezer Park (Sam Rayburn Reservoir)*
Friday, Jan 6, 2012 at 3:00pm until Monday, Jan 9, 2012 at 12:00pm
Ebenezer Park, Sam Rayburn Reservoir
https://www.facebook.com/events/297904663588102/

*TLR Hosted Trail Ride*
Sunday, January 8, 2012 From 10:00am until 3:00pm
Cat Spring, Texas
https://www.facebook.com/events/288839704495365/

*Texas Cattleman's Trairide Assn - 27th Annual Warmup Ride*
Friday Jan13th to Sunday until Sunday Jan 15th 2012
Buffalo, Tx
https://www.facebook.com/events/214138998668313/

*MCTRA kick off ride*
Friday, Jan 13, 2012 at 3:30pm until Sunday, Jan 15, 2012 at 5:00p
Magnolia
https://www.facebook.com/events/136336746480645/

*SAM HOUSTON TRAIL RIDE -- WARM UP RIDE*
Friday, January 13, 2012 at 3:00pm until Sunday, January 15, 2012 at 6:00pm
Shiro, Tx
http://www.facebook.com/events/173639112734490/

*T90's Annual MLK Day Ride*
Monday, January 16, 2012 at 10:00am until 11:00pm
Contact Ride for City
http://www.facebook.com/events/294292533941769/

*Spokes and Spurs II for Equusearch*
Saturday, January 21, 2012 9:00am until 12:00pm
Santa Fe, TX
https://www.facebook.com/events/224713660937738/

*Scavenger Hunt Charity Trail Ride for Habitat for Horses*
Sunday, January 22, 2012 9:00am until 2:00pm
Jones State Forest Park - Conroe , TX
https://www.facebook.com/events/126617367449962/

*Double "M" DR20 Winter Warm Up Ride*
January 27 at 3:00pm until January 29 at 3:00pm
Hempstead, Tx
http://www.facebook.com/events/228516103889721/

*South Texas Trail Riders, Inc. 53rd Annual Trail Ride*
February 2, 2012 -- February 11, 2012
Corpus Christi (Edroy)
http://www.sttr.net/Itinerary_Upcoming_Rides.html

*San Antonio Trail Ride 2012*
Friday, February 3, 2012 - February 10, 2012
Oakland, Tx to San Antonio, Tx
http://www.facebook.com/events/258120070907337/

*Bar G Trailriders Annual Warmup*
Friday Feb 3rd - Sunday Feb 4th, 2012
Sealy, Texas
http://www.facebook.com/events/268216383240169/
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=243482902380561&set=o.121592847919910&type=1&theater

*MCTRA 47th Annual Ride (Week Long)*
Friday, February 17, 2012 at 2:00pm until Sunday, February 26, 2012 at 12:00pm
Madisonville, Tx - Fetzer, Tx
http://www.facebook.com/events/267478376647746

*The Official 2012 Texas Star Trail Ride to Rodeo Austin*
Friday, March 2nd at 3:00pm to Friday March 10th at 6:00pm
La Grange, Tx to Austin, Tx
http://www.facebook.com/events/126512630780998/

*Competitive Obstacle Challenge *
Saturday, March 3, 2012 10:00am until 3:00pm
Diamond C Ranch, Sunrise Beach TX
https://www.facebook.com/events/260295017346357/

*Shamrock Ride*
Friday, March 16 at 12:00pm until Sunday, March 18 at 3:00pm
West Point, Texas
https://www.facebook.com/events/294341693921924/

*Anderson Spring Ride*
Friday, March 30 at 3:00pm until Sunday, April 1 at 4:00pm
Anderson, Tx
https://www.facebook.com/events/285052254878166

*Riding for Research*
Friday April 6th at 3:00pm to Sunday April 8th at 3:00pm
Livingston, Texas
For Info: *Rolanda Kay Yocham Moczygemba*

*Nighthawks Spring Ride*
Friday, April 13 at 3:00pm until Sunday, April 15 at 4:00pm
La Grange, Tx
https://www.facebook.com/events/195764480516001

*4th Annual Loebau Wagon Stop Cancer Benefit Trail Ride*
Friday, October 5, 2012 at 3:00 p.m. until Sunday, October 7, 2012 at 3:00 p.m.
Loebau, Tx
https://www.facebook.com/events/168592866574509/


----------

